# Some of my encaustic paintings



## Th0rz669

So I do some simple encaustic painting now and then. These are just a few:


Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Desi

I've never heard of encaustic paintings before....had to look it up.

First two give a feel of a natural erosive process, such as a dry hillside after a heavy rain or a beach.  The 3rd also seems geologic, but appears to capture change in action.  Third appears crystaline, evaporative in nature.

Cool stuff.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Th0rz669

Desi said:


> First two give a feel of a natural erosive process. . .



That effect is created by leaving the iron in place for a few seconds and and then pulling it down very slowly before pulling the iron off. It creates amazing Natural effects that are good for creating foliage!

Glad you liked them


----------



## Dagwood56

Wow! These are really cool! :thumbup:  Learn something new everyday  Like Desi, I had never heard of this and had to look it up to see what it was. Interesting.


----------



## Th0rz669

Glad you guys like em  I've not done any for a while. The wax is delicate and my house is very hot during the summer. When winter gets here, I'm gonna buy some more paper and maybe a smaller iron


----------



## sm4him

Wow, I love these! I think the first and second are my favorites, although the third is awesome too. And the last. Okay, my favorites are the first, second, third and fourth. 

I've heard of encaustic painting only because my son is an artist.  He explained the technique to me once, but I'd forgotten all about it.  

</leaves room, finds post-it to write a note to son about what he should paint for his mother for Christmas/>


----------



## Th0rz669

sm4him said:


> Wow, I love these! I think the first and second are my favorites, although the third is awesome too. And the last. Okay, my favorites are the first, second, third and fourth.
> 
> I've heard of encaustic painting only because my son is an artist.  He explained the technique to me once, but I'd forgotten all about it.
> 
> </leaves room, finds post-it to write a note to son about what he should paint for his mother for Christmas/>



If you can find a good way to protect them, they can be good gifts for Christmas. A lot of people want paints like this. My dad has one in his office. People offer him money for it all the time


----------



## panblue

Nice effects! Have you tried using shapes or tape to mask off areas of the canvas? Is that practical to try with encaustic?


----------



## Th0rz669

panblue said:


> Nice effects! Have you tried using shapes or tape to mask off areas of the canvas? Is that practical to try with encaustic?



I've not tried anything like that yet. I'll try it next time


----------



## LightMatters

Many years ago, I saw a VanGogh exhibit while visiting Chicago.  When I saw the third one, it immediately brought his night sky images to mind.  Keep painting, experimenting ... and when your Dad's clients/friends offer money ... TAKE IT!  Wonderful medium for exploring evokative themes that don't lend themselves easily to the limitations of language.


----------



## Mully

Very nice look and different... Explore more since you have the talent.


----------



## ronlane

Those are really cool. I had to look up this style and have to admit, it's very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annamaria

Wow those are really neat.  Never heard of that word.  Will have to look it up.


----------



## LaShonda

outstanding effects on these never even heard of these..but this is pretty great work


----------

